# Sensores de CO2



## ervays (Feb 6, 2017)

Hola,

Estoy llevando a cabo un proyecto en la universidad y tenemos que usar varios sensores de gas dele tipo MQ7. El problema está en que quiero que tenga un acabado chulo y me gustaría crear un encapsulado para la electrónica y el sensor. 

Nunca he llevado a cabo un proyecto en el que me importase la presentación y no se que opciones hay. La idea sería comprar/hacer algún tipo de encapsulado en el que la electrónica estuviese protegida contra el agua y el/los sensores puedan estar expuestos para hacer la medición de los gases. 

Seriáis tan amables de orientarme un poco a la hora de llevar a cabo este proyecto? Las diferentes opciones que hay para hacer esto? 

Un saludo
Vicente


----------



## miguelus (Feb 6, 2017)

Buenos días.

En cualquier casa de Componentes Electrónicos encontrarás un buen surtido de cajas de plástico o metálicas.

Todo dependerá de lo que necesites...

http://www.retex.es/es/Cajas/Cajas-universales/Minibox-.axd

http://www.supertronic.com/es/cajas_de_plastico/sobremesa/25

http://www.beltronica.es/componentes-electronicos/cajas-universales-para-electronica


Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Feb 6, 2017)

También tienes la opción de hacer un modelo 3d e imprimirlo.
El acabado no queda tan profesional, pero a cambio la forma puede ser totalmente personalizada y ajustada a tu diseño


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2017)

ervays dijo:


> ...El problema está en que quiero que tenga un acabado chulo y me gustaría crear un encapsulado para la electrónica y el sensor.
> 
> Nunca he llevado a cabo un proyecto en el que me importase la presentación y no se que opciones hay. La idea sería comprar/hacer algún tipo de encapsulado en el que la electrónica estuviese protegida contra el agua y el/los sensores puedan estar expuestos para hacer la medición de los gases.


Lo que necesitás se llama "trabajo multidisciplinar" y tenés que buscar un diseñador industrial, que son gente que estudian como diseñar/hacer muchas cosas, entre ellas lo que vos buscás. Pretender hacerlo vos mismo o buscar algo comercial que te provea la solución está condenado al fracaso en el 99% de las oportunidades.


----------



## josemaX (Feb 6, 2017)

Mira aqui: http://www.toollessplasticenclosures.com/custom-electronic-enclosures.aspx


----------



## ervays (Feb 10, 2017)

Hola,

Estoy llevando a cabo un proyecto de sensores de gas y me gustaría saber la diferencia entre un sensor de CO calibrado y otro que no lo es.

Hasta donde yo tengo entendido. Una vez compras un sensor no calibrado, si quieres tener unas lecturas correctas, tienes que calibrarlo de manera que obtengas los valores de la resistencia que ofrece en una concentración específica y conocida de H2(por ejemplo).

Lo que yo no entiendo es a lo que se refieren las páginas que te venden los sensores con lo de sensor calibrado. ¿Quiere decir que te entregan el sensor junto con los valores del sensor?

¿Realmente puede existir una diferencia de 200 € entre que te entreguen esos valores y que no?

Lo pregunto porque a nivel de hardware, según creo yo no hay diferencia alguna, el sensor es el mismo.


Muchísimas gracias Josemax. Estaba buscando ésto justamente.

Un saludo


----------



## jaytec (Dic 31, 2020)

Solo una aportación para los que estéis haciendo proyectos de CO2.
Para tener una medida estable y fiable se ha de tener en cuenta la humedad relativa y la temperatura. Tenedlo en cuenta para tener buenos resultados!
Saludos a todos.


----------

